# coilovers



## and1gst (Apr 13, 2003)

My next project for my 99 sentra is a coilover kit. Does anyone know where I can find a good coilover at a good price?


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

"A good price" is all relative. If you want a coilover setup that is actually any good, then you're going to have to be able to cough up a little extra money. Currently the best coilover setups that I know of are:
Ground Controls with AGX's - you're looking at about $800 all said and done for parts here.
Motivational Engineering - $1400 or so from Motivational
Tein (I've only heard - I cannot attest to them) - I'm not sure about the price here.

There's also a good long write up in the Suspension and Brakes section that outlines all the available coilover setups and everyone's opinions of them. Good luck!

-Shane


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Check out the Group Buys http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=15817


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Don't forget TrueChoice!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

This cracks me up... years ago, these were called "booster shocks" and were only for cars that had saggy springs. Now, coilover sounds so high-tech... lol



*My next project for my 99 sentra is a coilover kit. Does anyone know where I can find a good coilover at a good price? *


----------

